# Scallops



## ZDP-189

I thought you might like to follow a new slingshot design from start to finish for a change.

This is a new design I'm currently calling Scallops.

Here is the design concept drawing straight out of PowerPoint and Photoshop.










The distance between the outside of the forks is [EDIT]3.9" and the tips are 0.7" wide. I will probably prototype it in 3/4" board. It's designed to be cast, either in bismuth allow; pewter; or dyed PU resin over steel or in aluminium, so there can be no undercuts.

There's a lot to acknowledge here, as I endeavour to stand on the shoulders of giants. I started with Performance Catapults' grip geometry. I widened the fork a little and was influenced by A+ Catapults' PS seties, though my curves will be scalloped like the recent BMW car bodies. The overall shape and cuts differ from the PS series too. The lanyard hole borrows from Dankung's and Smitty's bent wire slingshots. The V-plunge is my own. It sounds like a hodge-podge of stolen ideas, but it comes together in a unique way. The design on the right show what it would look like in metal. The frame is painted and then the sides sanded flush at about a 220 grit finish.

I'll keep you posted as I make progress.


----------



## Guest

good designB)


----------



## NaturalFork

Looks good. If you make them in metal that would be cool.


----------



## Frodo

Very neat design! Great slingshot!


----------



## smitty

Great start on a design .


----------



## ZDP-189

Thanks guys.

There's only so many ways you can shape a Y and make it look original when great craftsmen have been at it since time immemorial.


----------



## shot in the foot

looking forward to see the finished slingshot, it got nice clean lines, jeff


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi Dan
I Think you have gone into slingshot design overdrive love this one to.
Pete


----------



## ZDP-189

Nah, I sketch all the time, but now that I already have some standard board cut designs and a standard bandset, I spend much of my free time working out how to make things more reliably and faster, rather than coming up with new fork designs. I only drew it because I was procrastinating and avoiding dealing with the accountant. Now that's done, I can take a break from designing.


----------



## Joe T

Looks awesome!!!---Joe


----------



## Martin

I think its an outstanding design. I will be very interested to see the finished slingshot.

Martin.


----------



## Dayhiker

After you've made this in metal, a one-off in actual ebony and ivory would be worth a fortune! Good design, Dan.









P.S. Dan, when you say the distance between the "outside" of the forks, don't you mean the "inside"?


----------



## Performance Catapults

Beautiful design Z. Looking forward to seeing a finished product.


----------



## ZDP-189

Bill, it's the outside dimension. I could do ebony and ivory easily, but couldn't ship it anywhere. Maybe I'll for some mammoth. Thursday nights down the pub would be a good start


----------



## USASlingshot

great design dan! may i ask what computer program you use to design your slingshots?


----------



## snakeshack

ZDP-189 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> There's only so many ways you can shape a Y and make it look original when great craftsmen have been at it since time immemorial.


LOL! I sat down on vacation and started to TRY and design. I would make one and darn it, it looked like performance.







Then I would do another and it looked like a PS-1.







Well thats how it kept on going.







It's hard to clear the mind of everything you have seen. Now the big problem is I have yours floating around in my brain!









Great design!


----------



## ZDP-189

I use Microsoft PowerPoint, which is about the worst application to use, but after a decade or so of being a slide monkey, I am proficient and can use it accurately and intuitively. It also produces documents that just about anyone can read, even if they have to convert it into CAD or .AI to use it.

You should see what I used to do in Excel: Monte Carlo sims, neural nets (in Visual Basic), genetic algorithms, relational databases with DS-DDE, Kalman adaptive digital signal filters, fast Fourier transforms, full power grid merchant merit order dispatching and 20 year project portfolio multi-period, multi-currency discounted cashflow models 10's of thousand rows and more. And animated Christmas cards. All in Excel. That's banking for you. There's no technical problem that's intractable, it just requires more coffee and doughnuts.


----------



## USASlingshot

i have no idea how you use powerpoint, but however you do it, it deffinitly works


----------



## Dayhiker

ZDP-189 said:


> Bill, it's the outside dimension. I could do ebony and ivory easily, but couldn't ship it anywhere. Maybe I'll for some mammoth. Thursday nights down the pub would be a good start


So, that means there's only one inch between the fork tips?


----------



## ZDP-189

Dayhiker said:


> Bill, it's the outside dimension. I could do ebony and ivory easily, but couldn't ship it anywhere. Maybe I'll for some mammoth. Thursday nights down the pub would be a good start


So, that means there's only one inch between the fork tips?








[/quote]

I was wrong (twice). It turns out to be the inside dim. Outside is 3.9". That's strange because I normally measure outside. Sorry!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Mmmm, Scallops.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## ZDP-189

In case people are considering making this, I don't think it is suitable for most materials, including wood boards, homemade micarta, or anything without significant rigidity. 
The design was meant to look a bit like a tree fork, but the lack of webbing between the fork arms means a loss of strength. That's why I'll be casting it in metal, casting plastic around a steel armature, or using GRP.

Another problem with this design is the scalloping of the surfaces to accentuate the curves. That represents an extra evening's work with a dremel and I wouldn't want to have to do that from scratch every time.


----------



## ZDP-189

I just split out all the comments on CAD because it had become a whole topic in itself. Here's the link to the split thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2100-cad-software/


----------



## ZDP-189

Dayhiker said:


> Okay, Dan, I copied and scaled it and came up with the same 3.9. . . I am playing around with this sketch myself, just for kicks. Here's one variant for a boardcut,
> (hope you don't mind -- it's all just for fun):


It's a nice looking slingshot, but not as curvy as the original design and I'm not sure it's strong enough for board.


----------



## harpersgrace

If you do it in black and grey and put a bat on it you'ld have a new weapon for Batman, sorry I couldn't help myself that was the first thing I thought when I saw it.


----------



## ZDP-189

I'd rather make my own designs though, Bill. This thread is not intended as releasing the design to the public domain.


----------



## Dayhiker

Haha! I told you it was just in fun, meaning just experimenting. I have so many sketches I've been dabbling with. . . besides, with the changes it isn't really your design anymore is it? It is just "based" on your design.


----------



## Chepo69

Dan

Ese diseño está justamente entre la utilidad y el arte. muy bonito tu escalopa

This design is just between the utility and art. very nice your scallop


Chepo


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

NoSugarRob said:


>


And Whelks!


----------



## ZDP-189

I just put in another good 7 hours or so on the prototype tonight and it's nearly ready to be used to make a mould. I'll post WIP pics in the morning.


----------



## shot in the foot

Looking forward to seeing it, and took a other 5 crows today with the one you sent me, jeff


----------



## mr.joel

ZDP-189 said:


> I'd rather make my own designs though, Bill. This thread is not intended as releasing the design to the public domain.


It's silly to show us unpatented slingshot designs and then get irritated when people use/copy/modify them. Now, I can see this if one were selling them and interfering with your slingshot selling business, but to expect people not to do that for fun is unrealistic. It detracts from the point of the forum in my view. If you don't want your design copied, get a patent or better still don't show it here in the first place. I will shamelessly copy any design I see fit to experiment and learn. If I'm not allowed to do that, see ya fellas, I'm off to a less snotty forum.


----------



## ZDP-189

He seemed like such a nice chap, too. I'm sorry to see him go.


----------



## ZDP-189

Here's some WIP pictures.

*Design adhered to some board*









*Cut out on a fretsaw*









*Sanded to the line*









*Shaper reaches the parts the belt sander couldn't*








Note there are two layers now, stuck together with double sided tape.

*Marking the bevels*









*Bevels filed*









*Removing file marks*









*Lapping*









*2 identical sides*


----------



## Performance Catapults

Lookin' good !!!


----------



## shot in the foot

looking good, jeff


----------



## Brooklyn00003

ZDP-189 said:


> He seemed like such a nice chap, too. I'm sorry to see him go.


Did I get this right? You wanna kick him because of personal manners?


----------



## Brooklyn00003

By the way your design is realy special Long time we did not see a design like this .Nice job.


----------



## shot in the foot

brooklyn00003 said:


> He seemed like such a nice chap, too. I'm sorry to see him go.


Did I get this right? You wanna kick him because of personal manners?
[/quote]

No he is not booting him off he said he was leaving, here is his words, (see ya fellas, I'm off to a less snotty forum.) jeff


----------



## harpersgrace

shot in the foot said:


> He seemed like such a nice chap, too. I'm sorry to see him go.


Did I get this right? You wanna kick him because of personal manners?
[/quote]

No he is not booting him off he said he was leaving, here is his words, (see ya fellas, I'm off to a less snotty forum.) jeff
[/quote]

Hey maybe he'ld like USA slingshot forum








I think this is a very un snotty forum...I really don't get the problem ZDP-189 doesn't want people to copy his designs OK you have two choices be a nice person and follow his wishes or dont and make it anyway just don't brag about it...I know ZPD is pretty godlike but I doubt he can detect every slingshot in the world with his great mental powers...why make a big issue


----------



## Sam

No need to blow it all out of proportion, if Dan says he doesn't want you to copy *his *design then don't copy *his *design... anyway I think it looks great, even in MDF, and I can't wait to see what it looks like in metal!


----------



## mr.joel

I didn't copy his design, we just had an engineering dispute over when and where that's appropriate. Anyway we resolved our differences.


----------



## mr.joel

harpersgrace said:


> He seemed like such a nice chap, too. I'm sorry to see him go.


Did I get this right? You wanna kick him because of personal manners?
[/quote]

No he is not booting him off he said he was leaving, here is his words, (see ya fellas, I'm off to a less snotty forum.) jeff
[/quote]

Hey maybe he'ld like USA slingshot forum








I think this is a very un snotty forum...I really don't get the problem ZDP-189 doesn't want people to copy his designs OK you have two choices be a nice person and follow his wishes or dont and make it anyway just don't brag about it...I know ZPD is pretty godlike but I doubt he can detect every slingshot in the world with his great mental powers...why make a big issue
[/quote]You left a bit out, Jeff...USA Slingshot Forum, nope, I ditched that bunch long ago, FAR and BEYOND too PC for me.


----------



## ZDP-189

mr.joel, I've done the first pour of the silicone mould. Pictures of that will follow in the morning. I'll also do the second pour. Each pour takes several hours to cure. I'll then try out various resins. Polyurethane and maybe The first one's yours; my way of offering further reconciliation. I do hope to be able to trade with this design for other people's slingshots or materials. If Aaron permits, I may sell a batch at the next tourney I visit to partly offset my travel costs, or license it for production.


----------



## mr.joel

ZDP-189 said:


> mr.joel, I've done the first pour of the silicone mould. Pictures of that will follow in the morning. I'll also do the second pour. Each pour takes several hours to cure. I'll then try out various resins. Polyurethane and maybe The first one's yours; my way of offering further reconciliation. I do hope to be able to trade with this design for other people's slingshots or materials. If Aaron permits, I may sell a batch at the next tourney I visit to partly offset my travel costs, or license it for production.


That's very kind of you. I'll swap you for one of mine, an original, no less. Maybe one with an integrated peace pipe. LOL!


----------



## ZDP-189




----------



## ZDP-189

*Sanding finished, lightly coated in release agent and placed into mould frame*










Both sides were stabilised, sanded clean in preparation for the mould making.

This is the bottom half mould; a top one will be added when this has cured overnight. The mould can be made from a single oversized box or tub, but would require a lot of expensive silicone or filler. I really only require a thin layer of silicone around the slingshot to reproduce surface finish and let the prototype slip out easily and that should be supported so it doesn't sag or bend under gravity. The frame also must ensure both sides mate together accurately. I have used polycarbonate because it is clear and I can see any leaks, gaps or other mistakes, because it's strong enough and because two suitably sized blocks of it were close to hand. I've done it with polystyrene or plasticine before. Lego is good too.

The prototype was coated in a thin layer or silicone release agent and placed in the mould frame.

I have included a sprue and further locating nubs made of plasticine. The mould frame includes four plastic dowels to make sure it lines up, but If I ever use the frame for something else, I will be grateful for the locating nubs because I will be able to make another frame around the silicone.

You can see that I have also cut some bevels into the rim. These will be undercuts later when the mould is reversed and will help hold the silicone in the frame.

*Silicone painted on*










I have to do this, because I want to reduce the chance of bubbles remaining next to the prototype's surface. It doesn't have to be perfect, because bubbles will push through the thin layer much more effectively than they would under an inch or silicone. The Wacker brand 440V RTV silicone has about an hour's pot life, but I always prepare well and work fast after mixing, a habit developed from working with epoxies, polyester and polyurethane which can go of much faster.

*Topped up to the brim with a pour*










It's just a matter of pouring it in. I like a thin continuous trickle like this as I can fill where I want and I get less bubbles. I don't have an agitator, so I have to be careful.

*Bottom mould full*










It looks like a fluffy white rabbit, no?


----------



## Dayhiker

interesting


----------



## dnullify

This is just plain awesome!

First the T1, and now this beautiful work of art? 
That would look brilliant cast in aluminum!


----------



## ZDP-189

Here's the second half done. I took an experimental shortcut and paid for it with an air pocket in the middle of the fork. I'll have to recast the silicone with the prototype before I mail it off for sandcasting, but it'll do for this demo.










You can just about see the clean lines reproduced in the silicone.


----------



## Dayhiker

Dan, I don't know anything about casting but this is really interesting. Instead of sending it off, would it be possible to do the whole thing yourself if you used a resin like Rayshot did withe his Midnight Blue slingshot?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi Dan doing a nice job it look good silican gel will give does the pear shape hole have taper?


----------



## Performance Catapults

Awesome job!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

This is one of the most beautiful creations I've seen yet; might I make a suggestion, you ask Hogancastings to do a metal one (materials of your choice) I can see it now, with a thin rubber handle grip, shining gently.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

It's just a matter of pouring it in. I like a thin continuous trickle like this as I can fill where I want and I get less bubbles. I don't have an agitator, so I have to be careful.

Clothes washing machines shake a lot, do you think it might work if you sit in on one for a while?


----------



## USASlingshot

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> This is one of the most beautiful creations I've seen yet; might I make a suggestion, you ask Hogancastings to do a metal one (materials of your choice) I can see it now, with a thin rubber handle grip, shining gently.


thats a great idea! if they agree to it i think it can come out very nice. unless you can do it yourself then u'll save some time and money


----------



## ZDP-189

Dayhiker said:


> This is one of the most beautiful creations I've seen yet; might I make a suggestion, you ask Hogancastings to do a metal one (materials of your choice) I can see it now, with a thin rubber handle grip, shining gently.


That's the idea. I will start making mine in resin then send the prototype for a costing at Hogancastings.


----------



## mr.joel

What metal were you thinking? It'd cost a fortune but it's futuristic design looks like it wants to be titanium alloy. I guess you can't cast that anyway.


----------



## ZDP-189

Yeah, I've never seen cast Ti. TBH, I've discovered that even MDF is close to strong enough.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi Dan Taper will help to make a good casting in any metal? 2/3 degrease from joint face line ie were the two halfs meet then back out
do a bit more work on the MDF masters and they will be OK for the casting patterns.

Pete


----------



## USASlingshot

great advice, i did not know tapering the metal made any difference. very interesting


----------



## mr.joel

Yes, I believe it is uncastable. The metal is alloyed using some funky electro-chemical-molecular broken down top secret process. It is a complicated affair that is different than other alloying processes: I don't belive the Ti is melted, which is why i assume it can't be cast. BTW, according to what I was told, there is no such thing as "pure" titanium anything. Every product made from it is alloyed with aluminum, don't know how people get away with calling their stuff "pure titanium." Apparently only 2 foundries in the world that make the stuff, one in Las Vegas, the other in Russia.

Sorry I don't get the acronym, what is MDF? Micarta..?


----------



## ZDP-189

Hogancastings said:


> Sorry I don't get the acronym, what is MDF? Micarta..?


Medium Density Fibreboard. Paper micarta without the resin.







i.e. heavy brown recycled cardboard. It's available in thicknesses from about 3/16 to 1". It's often used in the cheapest packing pallets as a cast form or in sheet stapled to the frame. It's cheaper than the cheapest plywood or chipboard. I get mine from the dumpster.

_It is not suitable for slingshots._ It's weak and delaminates. Also, you can't get it to this finish unless you stabilise it. I used it because it cuts easily like basswood and has omnidirectional grain and because the basswood boards I bought weren't available wide enough and I was feeling too tight to use micarta. Micarta would have been best even for a casting prototype as it's much more robust to work and can be cut to sharper edges and finished to a high polish.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi Dan back here in the uk cost on tooling is a major factor in most new projects not been done
within the foundry we have lernt to work with M,D,F for master patter production.As you say its cheap easy to work ect
all my master slingshots/catapults are made in mdf to start with reworked if required useing metalux then converted to a ALUMINIUM WORKING MASTER PATTERNS Provided we take care of the master patterns they will be good for 1000,s to be made off .Ps The sand we use in or foundry is so fine we can leve finger prints on our castings if we so wish sorry for the brag
keep up the good work
Pete


----------



## ZDP-189

*Both halves are ready for production*










*First one off the line for mr.joel*










*Reverse side*


----------



## mr.joel

ZDP-189 said:


> *Both halves are ready for production*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First one off the line for mr.joel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reverse side*


Wow, I'm really impressed with the color....I have often wondered why slingshot makers aren't keen to camouflage color schemes. I really like the simplicity yet function of the form.


----------



## dnullify

That is unbelievable!!!
What is that cast from?

Definitely one the top 5- heck, top 3 coolest slingshots I've ever seen! Amazing...


----------



## mr.joel

mr.joel said:


> *Both halves are ready for production*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First one off the line for mr.joel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reverse side*


Wow, I'm really impressed with the color....I have often wondered why slingshot makers aren't keen to camouflage color schemes. I really like the simplicity yet function of the form. Never mind the titanium, just making conversation, thanks for the info.
[/quote]


----------



## ZDP-189

dnullify said:


> That is unbelievable!!!
> What is that cast from?
> 
> Definitely one the top 5- heck, top 3 coolest slingshots I've ever seen! Amazing...


Thanks very much! It's cast from black dyed polyurethane resin.


----------



## ZDP-189

Hogancastings said:


> sorry for the brag
> keep up the good work
> Pete


It's fixing to be about as much your thread as mine. I reckon the next chapter'll be written by you. Please PM me an address to send the MDF masters to.


----------



## shot in the foot

I love it and are they the same bands as mine, jeff


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi Dan sent you pm. we coat mdf in varnish 2 or 3 coats then sand down and re varnish with fine pattern varnish
makes the mdf water proof and stable.this is going to be one fine catapult /slingshot.will cast 1 in all the metals we do
and a special for you 1off never to be made again in Aluminium Bronze? you wont brake this babe.realy looking follwerd to casting it will post pictures in a series same as we did for the Killdeer.
all the best
Pete


----------



## ZDP-189

shot in the foot said:


> I love it and are they the same bands as mine, jeff


Yes, all my bands made in the near future will be made to that standard pattern on the die cut mould. The mould cuts 3 pairs in the time I'd normally spend making a single band of a basic taper. Being die cut to the same pattern, they perform exactly like the set I gave you, but they should last longer.

This slingshot is designed to work with these bands and to be usable in just about any grip.

*Pinch Grip*










*Braced Thumb Behind*










*Gansta/ Side Grip*










*Hammer Grip*










*Hammer Grip With Thumb in V ("Power Grip")*


----------



## Martin

That is an incredible shooter, You have my vote for slingshot of the month.
Martin.


----------



## mr.joel

Too cool for school, I say same same, my vote as well for SSOTM.


----------



## shot in the foot

I was going to try and make a fancy slingshot for this month, i think i will wait a month ha ha, that is a stunner, and its the full packet not just the slingshot but the bandsas well, clever chap, jeff


----------



## dnullify

Is that one shootable, or is that going to be the master copy for casting?

Are you only casting 3?

And it DEFINITELY has my vote for SSOTM


----------



## JoergS

Great slingshot!

The only thing is that in hammer grip style, the fork is to high for my taste.

But I love the sleek, elegant curves, there is lots of tension in the shape.

Jörg


----------



## smitty

Great looking slingshot


----------



## Sam

Versatile and attractive, well done Dan! I can't wait to see Milbro get their teeth into it!


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Ok Dan you've really got my attention now!!! Great thread!!! Awesome work bud!!!! I think this really shows your knife makers artistic eye.
That shooter really is an attractive design!! It somehow reminds me of all the vintage cast metal catties put together, with a new modern sleek styling. I actually believe it may become an instant classic!!! I would really like to have one in aluminum if and when that's possible. To cool for words really.


----------



## Dayhiker

Martin said:


> That is an incredible shooter, You have my vote for slingshot of the month.
> Martin.


Me too. Don't imagine anything nicer will appear. There are a few other of Dan's creations that I thought should've won as well.
Good luck my friend!


----------



## ZDP-189

dnullify said:


> Ok Dan you've really got my attention now!!! Great thread!!! Awesome work bud!!!! I think this really shows your knife makers artistic eye.
> That shooter really is an attractive design!! It somehow reminds me of all the vintage cast metal catties put together, with a new modern sleek styling. I actually believe it may become an instant classic!!! I would really like to have one in aluminum if and when that's possible. To cool for words really.


Thanks Perry, you've pretty much nailed the concept I was going for. It was always going to be an aluminium catty and so it made sense to make it with some of the engineering and visual cues from the aluminium commercial slingshot era. The reason why it looks good to you is because it's heavily influenced by your PS-1; it's as close as I could go without feeling like I should send you a paypal every time I cast another. I am sure there'll be one for you when Hogancastings gets going.


----------



## mr.joel

I'll be sure to buy the aluminum version...I can tell that's a shooter from







. I will send you some I had made as soon as you PM me your address. That thing is the BOMB! Thanks dude!


----------



## A+ Slingshots

ZDP-189 said:


> Thanks Perry, you've pretty much nailed the concept I was going for. It was always going to be an aluminium catty and so it made sense to make it with some of the engineering and visual cues from the aluminium commercial slingshot era. The reason why it looks good to you is because it's heavily influenced by your PS-1; it's as close as I could go without feeling like I should send you a paypal every time I cast another. I am sure there'll be one for you when Hogancastings gets going.


Again...Well done!!! I look forward to it!!!


----------



## NightKnight

Man, that is one pretty slingshot!


----------



## USASlingshot

that looks great! i love the green one


----------



## Sam

USASlingshot said:


> that looks great! i love the green one


Yeah seriously, they look attractive enough in resin. Imagine what they'll look like in Aluminium!









PS: Dan I really think you should sell your new bands - I really want to get my hands on some!


----------



## smitty

Oh yes, very cool design. It is a must have for any collection.


----------



## grant

awesome a truly great design and finish it will look great in allu or maybe brass


----------



## dnullify

That green one is really just too frigging cool. 
I must say, of all my other hobbies your creations are what I find the most eye grabbing.

The T1 is really cool and ergonomic looking, but this is so versatile and just.......... Spectacular!

I can't believe you made those at home!


----------



## RIDE

You just keep cranking out some amazing pieces! And this may be one of your best!

VERY nice work!

RIDE


----------



## mxred91

ZDP-189 that is a totally cool design. And then the green one, in Aluminum (anodized) would make a perfect companion for my favorite pocketknife, my Benchmade 940. Green anodized aluminum, scalloped handles (pic below). Of course you would want a darker green than the resin, but I think the design parity is remarkable.


----------



## dnullify

I was thinking the exact same thing!!! 
Cept my 940 is semi-serrated. (wish I had plain edge, But w/e. I mainly carry my small sebenza now anyway)

Gosh. That slingshot is pretty close to the perfect slingshot. Can't wait to see it cast in aluminum. I can see it now, anodized black with the scalloped section and indents on the forks masked and polished to a mirror....


----------



## Ken

Wow!! You've made a fantastic job with this Dan. Well done mate.


----------



## hammer0419

I NEED ONE OF THOSE!! That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Performance Catapults

I will be looking at getting one as well.


----------



## ZDP-189

Seeing as I can trade but not make, it looks like I will be getting lots of lovely slingshots and won't need to buy one for quite some time!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Dan, it looks great. I am a great proponent of the KISS method. -- Tex


----------



## mr.joel

You really should make this available for sale in aluminum, it is too nifty a setup not to by the looks of it. Let someone else handle it if you don't want to bother with it, no doubt many would.


----------



## ZDP-189

I've got Pete working on that and they definately will be available in aluminium. The cost of casting in aluminium is understandably high and will be even more so if I decide to refinish them in Hong Kong and ship them on.

For the time being, the only way I can make them affordable (under $35) is to make them myself in polyurethane.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi got the Scallops Patten last week Must say zdp made a fine job of the master.We have now cast 3 Scallops in Brass / Aluminium and a new metal to us ZA12
a zinc alloy with 12% Aluminium. my first impression of what we have cast isWOW







.It takes a lot to get me going but this slingshot sure does look good.Sat at home doing this post and have left the camera in the works office so will post pictures of the raw casting before they go into the buffing shop on thursday .


----------



## ZDP-189

Oooh, you tease!


----------



## USASlingshot

i deffinitly cant wait!


----------



## Bill Hays

A very good and informative thread... an extremely good read!

And the slingshot looks like it would have been something Spock would have used!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Well What you think of these ? I do so much enjoy my job when somthing as nice as this slingshot comes along! ZDP concept of a project for all to see fron the drawing board to the final product as been well receved by every one on the forum who as joind in .For our part in the project we get to make the final product and it been a pleasure to work with a master pattern that a time served master pattern maker would have been proud off.It would be difficult for us to make a bad job of this slingshot. Its only when you hold it in your hand 
that you know this is going to be an instant classic.The picture is of the slingshot in the raw cast state we will have the polished versions up on post friday.


----------



## JoergS

Wow! Well done. This will be an epic slingshot. And this thread will document its success story.

Jörg


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

JoergS said:


> Wow! Well done. This will be an epic slingshot. And this thread will document its success story.
> 
> Jörg


Joerg I think you are spot on this is a fantastic designe and will be a Epic/Classic slingshot
and its success will be well documented thank to the forum?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Well i got the polished SCALLOPS out of our buffing shop tonight whoboy do they look good
will take photo on friday and post. These slingshots look fantastic
all the best
Pete


----------



## mr.joel

I want one as soon as they are ready, how much will the be going for? Dan, I know we've had our differences but regardless your designs are top shelf and command respect. I'd be proud to buy the first one.

-What's the advantage of the zinc alloy?


----------



## ZDP-189

mr.joel said:


> I want one as soon as they are ready, how much will the be going for? What's the advantage of the zinc alloy?


I'm trying to get my head around this at the moment. I've not seen the finished product yet, not even a photo, but one thing's becoming aparent: quite a few people want one cast in metal. That's great for Pete, it'd be a shame if he can't make a few bob on a limited run.

That's kind of led me into an ethical quandry. I am moderate here and I have to remain impartial to commercial considerations by not selling commercially; plus I should look out for the interests of both Site Vendors and Members. So far, my trading's been fairly insignificant. I've traded maybe one slingshot every week or so in exchange for friends' slingshots or materials to make bands and stuff. I've given away a fair few too. This threatens to get a lot bigger though, especially if Pete sells off-forum.

I don't want to undercut other sellers by having Pete sell them at cost and I'm not sure what to do with any profits. I could donate them, or just ask for some bare castings to customise here in Hong Kong.

I do want to keep the the ownership of the design and its rights, because one day I might get a Chinese factory to make them in ABS or PP injection moulding, or I might sell my portfolio of designs en masse to a toy company I know. Who knows? I'm just keeping my options open.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

mr.joel said:


> I want one as soon as they are ready, how much will the be going for? Dan, I know we've had our differences but regardless your designs are top shelf and command respect. I'd be proud to buy the first one.
> 
> -What's the advantage of the zinc alloy?


Hi Joel
ther are a number of advantages of the ZA12 first its the macanical propertis the metal bost the near same MP as brass.
also the weight factor is 1.5 x the same weight in aluminium so 1lb =1.5lb brass is apro 3x weight? factor
the density of the metal makes it better for polising and it holds it colour a lot longer.
Please DO_NOT class this metal as the same zinc alloy that is being use to copey the DANKUNG.
all the metal we use in our foundry is ingot metal to a BRITTISH STANDERD
hope this helps
Pete


----------



## mr.joel

ZDP-189 said:


> I want one as soon as they are ready, how much will the be going for? What's the advantage of the zinc alloy?


I'm trying to get my head around this at the moment. I've not seen the finished product yet, not even a photo, but one thing's becoming aparent: quite a few people want one cast in metal. That's great for Pete, it'd be a shame if he can't make a few bob on a limited run.

That's kind of led me into an ethical quandry. I am moderate here and I have to remain impartial to commercial considerations by not selling commercially; plus I should look out for the interests of both Site Vendors and Members. So far, my trading's been fairly insignificant. I've traded maybe one slingshot every week or so in exchange for friends' slingshots or materials to make bands and stuff. I've given away a fair few too. This threatens to get a lot bigger though, especially if Pete sells off-forum.

I don't want to undercut other sellers by having Pete sell them at cost and I'm not sure what to do with any profits. I could donate them, or just ask for some bare castings to customise here in Hong Kong.

I do want to keep the the ownership of the design and its rights, because one day I might get a Chinese factory to make them in ABS or PP injection moulding, or I might sell my portfolio of designs en masse to a toy company I know. Who knows? I'm just keeping my options open.
[/quote]
I guess it's not clear to me: will these be available for sale, and if so, from whom? Even if inexpensive, I doubt your product would put anyone out of business, for as much as I try to keep my possessions to a minimum, slingshots are like potato chips: you can't have just one. I have absolute faith I am not alone in this. Slingshotism is a progressive disease and can only be treated(there is no cure) through a well managed twelve step program.


----------



## mr.joel

Hogancastings said:


> I want one as soon as they are ready, how much will the be going for? Dan, I know we've had our differences but regardless your designs are top shelf and command respect. I'd be proud to buy the first one.
> 
> -What's the advantage of the zinc alloy?


Hi Joel
ther are a number of advantages of the ZA12 first its the macanical propertis the metal bost the near same MP as brass.
also the weight factor is 1.5 x the same weight in aluminium so 1lb =1.5lb brass is apro 3x weight? factor
the density of the metal makes it better for polising and it holds it colour a lot longer.
Please DO_NOT class this metal as the same zinc alloy that is being use to copey the DANKUNG.
all the metal we use in our foundry is ingot metal to a BRITTISH STANDERD
hope this helps
Pete
[/quote]
In the past I believe Milligan used to use zinc to cast his slingshots. I suppose it's because he probably had access to it working at the Ford plant and was able to obtain it cheap. I have no doubt the standard of your alloy would surpass any cheaply mass produced knockoff from China. I am just unfamiliar with the metal and wanted more information. The figures you gave are interesting, but maybe break it down to what's applicable here: how about just giving the weights of the slingshots in their respective metals?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

mr.joel said:


> I want one as soon as they are ready, how much will the be going for? Dan, I know we've had our differences but regardless your designs are top shelf and command respect. I'd be proud to buy the first one.
> 
> -What's the advantage of the zinc alloy?


Hi Joel
ther are a number of advantages of the ZA12 first its the macanical propertis the metal bost the near same MP as brass.
also the weight factor is 1.5 x the same weight in aluminium so 1lb =1.5lb brass is apro 3x weight? factor
the density of the metal makes it better for polising and it holds it colour a lot longer.
Please DO_NOT class this metal as the same zinc alloy that is being use to copey the DANKUNG.
all the metal we use in our foundry is ingot metal to a BRITTISH STANDERD
hope this helps
Pete
[/quote]
In the past I believe Milligan used to use zinc to cast his slingshots. I suppose it's because he probably had access to it working at the Ford plant and was able to obtain it cheap. I have no doubt the standard of your alloy would surpass any cheaply mass produced knockoff from China. I am just unfamiliar with the metal and wanted more information. The figures you gave are interesting, but maybe break it down to what's applicable here: how about just giving the weights of the slingshots in their respective metals?
[/quote]

can do will post friday with the new pictures and try to give a bit more on the new ZA12 spec


----------



## Henry the Hermit

ZDP-189 said:


> I want one as soon as they are ready, how much will the be going for? What's the advantage of the zinc alloy?


I'm trying to get my head around this at the moment. I've not seen the finished product yet, not even a photo, but one thing's becoming aparent: quite a few people want one cast in metal. That's great for Pete, it'd be a shame if he can't make a few bob on a limited run.

That's kind of led me into an ethical quandry. I am moderate here and I have to remain impartial to commercial considerations by not selling commercially; plus I should look out for the interests of both Site Vendors and Members. So far, my trading's been fairly insignificant. I've traded maybe one slingshot every week or so in exchange for friends' slingshots or materials to make bands and stuff. I've given away a fair few too. This threatens to get a lot bigger though, especially if Pete sells off-forum.

I don't want to undercut other sellers by having Pete sell them at cost and I'm not sure what to do with any profits. I could donate them, or just ask for some bare castings to customise here in Hong Kong.

I do want to keep the the ownership of the design and its rights, because one day I might get a Chinese factory to make them in ABS or PP injection moulding, or I might sell my portfolio of designs en masse to a toy company I know. Who knows? I'm just keeping my options open.
[/quote]

All I can say is, if you don't let HoganCastings run off enough of these to at least satisfy the demand here on SlijngShotForum, a lot of us are going to be very disappointed. It is a great design, and I want one. I bet I could talk my wife into getting me one for Christmas.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

OKI, I'll use this DP as a chance to make one more argument. Here's the way I see it. This design is so good, that if you don't make it, someone will. Not me. I have neither the skills, money, or lack of ethics to do such a thing. Why not license the design to Milbro, make some bucks, and us happy.


----------



## mr.joel

ZDP-189 said:


> I've got Pete working on that and they definately will be available in aluminium. The cost of casting in aluminium is understandably high and will be even more so if I decide to refinish them in Hong Kong and ship them on.
> 
> For the time being, the only way I can make them affordable (under $35) is to make them myself in polyurethane.


If it's worth the money, so be it. I appreciate you want them to be economical, but my own experience in making things tells me all too often this cannot be: it is the downside of having taste. I for one would rather buy a metal one due to it's weight on this design. I'd pay the extra $ and I think others would also. I concur with Henry in Panama. Just make the thing already, you've done the hard part.

You're a victim of your own skill and tinkering, dude. You can cry all the way to the bank







. Are the other metals much more expensive? Give us some figures and you'll get feedback as to whether people reckon it's worth it or not. That thing is DA BOMB IMO and in metal I bet perfected. It would be heirloom-able as well. The only disadvantage there is if you are in a cold climate. However, it even looks suited to molding leather around it and sewing it up, if the end user was so inclined. The scallops would lock in the leather inhibiting slippage. That would alleviate frozen fingers.

Can the zinc alloy be blackened with say, Brass Black or a similar product? The advantage here is touching up the finish from wear and tear and the hopefully rare skiz-shot or fork ding. Is powder coat camouflage or something similar an option(of course I'm dreaming)? The physical properties of the zinc alloy sound good, but the reflective qualities of extra(or any) shine, not so much. It is so small in terms of volume I bet you could even get away with brass without getting awkwardly heavy. We'll see when Hogan gives some weights.


----------



## ZDP-189

Henry and Joel, I 100% agree that this design has to go into production and quickly. I'm chuffed to see your enthusiasm, particularly Joel, who already has a resin one.

Yes, Hogancastings will indeed be making and selling them. Let's see how they come out before fixing a price.

As for the ZA12, I'm a also a bit concerned by the association with other die-cast zinc alloys associated with dangerous fakes. The Scallops design is no 1/4" bent rod, though. It has big chunky arms designed for rigidity and even MDF and Polyurethane has proven to be strong enough. Rest assured, I'll be testing ZA12.

As a long time knifemaker, my mind is always open to new alloys. In case you hadn't heard of it, ZDP-189 is an innovative powder steel. Tiny differences like 0.4% carbon can make a world of difference in tensile strength. Similarly, ZA12 might well prove to be superior to predominantly aluminium alloys. I'm the kind of madman that just spent an evening comparing reindeer leather to deer on a chain hoist in the hope of shaving another two tenths of a gram off my pouch weight. I'll grab performance whenever it's offered to me.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Well if i say so my self they do look good some in fo on them as requested re weight and info on the new metal ZA12.
ZA12 is a12% Aluminium,-Zink Alloy witch conforms to EN 1774 1998.It has been developed for use as a general purpose foundry alloy.its unique properties enable it to be cast using any of the conventional metal casting processes.ZA12 is a strong, sound alloy capable of casting thin wall section and intricate DETAIL.The casting properties of ZA12 enable it to compete with other cast metals such as Iron/Brass/and Aluminium alloys.ZA12 has good corrosion resistance,the original specification for this alloy was developed by the International zinc research organisation Inc

first scallops made fram ZA12 Weight = 325 grms
second scallops made from Brass weight = 525 grms
third scallops made from Aluminium weight = 200grms
taken from right to left

all the best
Pete


----------



## ZDP-189

I guess I'll be buying a few myself!


----------



## shot in the foot

Think a thing of beauty that will last for life, what more could you ask for, that Aluminium one would be the bizz for hunting nice and light but still very strong, love them, jeff


----------



## mr.joel

I actually haven't even got mine, everything here is Oh-my-God slow because of Ramadan. You really wouldn't believe it unless you saw it. Everyone seems to be sedated and nothing is open except for a few obscure hours. Anyway, it's over thank goodness and now Eid holiday for a week an then hopefully I'll get the resin one. in the post. Ir is a bad time for shipping shingshots, something that didn't occur to me while in the Philippines.

Sometimes you know a winner when you see it.

Dan, I know what you mean: I've got a hide of a leather jacket stretching in my kitchen, spent the better part of a day getting it right as I kept popping the heavy nylon cord under too much strain and having to re-lace it. I am just happy the leather was strong enough to suit me.

I bet the zinc alloy is fine too, Dan. Just because one pack of morons made some bad ones using cheap zinc alloy doesn't mean the metal is bad. Zinc is a main component to brass, which is stronger than bronze. I like the idea it's better for machining/polishing without the weight of brass.

BTW, Dan, drawing from my experiences brain tanning, the American deer, mule or whitetail is the strongest leather in this class. Reindeer I imagine is similar to caribou or elk, which is a bit inferior in terms of strength. This will shock a few of you no doubt, but it's true. You can see the difference in the nap. I learned this from Melvin Beattie, who learned ifrom the Blackfeet tribe in Montana. He is one of the best brain tanners in the world and sells hide at $15+ a foot. Tell us about it when you see for yourself.


----------



## Sam

Fix them up with a pair of Dan's _Fastbands_ and I'll definitely be ordering one!


----------



## JoergS

Will they also be made from bronze?


----------



## ZDP-189

That's up to Pete. I'm sure it's possible.


----------



## Sam

ZDP-189 said:


> That's up to Pete. I'm sure it's possible.


He'd be crazy not to!







I think the brass model will doubly nicely as a fishing priest!


----------



## dnullify

Frigging amazing.

I shall have one... at some point.
Though i must say, grey resin is still pretty good looking...


----------



## Frodo

Wow. How much for one?


----------



## fish

very fine shape its good to see a frame that is unlike anyother on the market at the moment,thanks for sharing this product design/make here.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

JoergS said:


> Will they also be made from bronze?


Hi Joerg we can make them in Bronze if you wish no problem.


----------



## Sam

I really hope I can afford one!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Sam said:


> I really hope I can afford one!


Hi Sam nice thing with a metal slingshot is if you look after it you got one for life:excl:


----------



## Sam

Hogancastings said:


> I really hope I can afford one!


Hi Sam nice thing with a metal slingshot is if you look after it you got one for life:excl:
[/quote]
Aye, I doubt even I will be able to break one!







If I did manage to hit the forks could you re-polish&buff it for me for a fee? Also, I know it's still early days, but could you give me a rough estimate of how much it will cost please?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Sam said:


> I really hope I can afford one!


Hi Sam nice thing with a metal slingshot is if you look after it you got one for life:excl:
[/quote]
Aye, I doubt even I will be able to break one!







If I did manage to hit the forks could you re-polish&buff it for me for a fee? Also, I know it's still early days, but could you give me a rough estimate of how much it will cost please?








[/quote]

Most fork hits can be reworked no prob as for price still talking to ZDP i think he wants to have is band with them?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Most fork hits can be reworked no prob as for price still talking to ZDP i think he wants to have is band with them?
[/quote]

I'm on the edge of my seat mate, let us know asap ey?


----------



## Sam

Yeah, we need to know! Plus ZDP's Fastbands will add serious value!


----------



## hammer0419

I NEED ONE!!!!


----------



## Ken

Me too!!!!


----------



## JoergS

I will now order one in bronze! The Slingshot Channel will present it soon.

Jörg


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi not long now just a bit of paper work to do with Dan(zdp) and we can get started making them
sorry for the delay but we have to do this right?
Pete


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I can't believe I missed so much of this thread, it must be one of, if not the longest?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi Well we got there in the end hve been given the permission to cast 5off only to start with
Jorg,s has cocommitted to one in BRONZE so only 4 to go?
The reason for the very small limited run is to give Dan (zdp) time to send the bands/pouch to me and also the coins .
so when we send the first 5 out they will not come from me with bands/pouch or coins but ZDP will post them direct to you?
The Price list is set out below

Aluminium Polished @ £45.00 GBP

Black Aluminium @ £40.00 GBP

Brass Polished @ £55.00 GBP

Bronze Polished @ £57.00 GBP

ZA12 Polished @ £50.00 GBP

Black ZA12 @ £46.00 GBP

P+P FLAT RATE WORLD WIDE £10.50 DOOR TO DOOR
send me a PM if you would like to ORDER ONE OF THE 4
View attachment 3073
View attachment 3073
LEFT IN THE FIRST BATCH?


----------



## Sam

Hogancastings said:


> Hi Well we got there in the end hve been given the permission to cast 5off only to start with
> Jorg,s has cocommitted to one in BRONZE so only 4 to go?
> The reason for the very small limited run is to give Dan (zdp) time to send the bands/pouch to me and also the coins .
> so when we send the first 5 out they will not come from me with bands/pouch or coins but ZDP will post them direct to you?
> The Price list is set out below
> 
> Aluminium Polished @ £45.00 GBP
> 
> Black Aluminium @ £40.00 GBP
> 
> Brass Polished @ £55.00 GBP
> 
> Bronze Polished @ £57.00 GBP
> 
> ZA12 Polished @ £50.00 GBP
> 
> Black ZA12 @ £46.00 GBP
> 
> P+P FLAT RATE WORLD WIDE £10.50 DOOR TO DOOR
> send me a PM if you would like to ORDER ONE OF THE 4
> View attachment 3073
> View attachment 3073
> LEFT IN THE FIRST BATCH?


Aww, that's priced me right out...


----------



## shot in the foot

Sam said:


> Hi Well we got there in the end hve been given the permission to cast 5off only to start with
> Jorg,s has cocommitted to one in BRONZE so only 4 to go?
> The reason for the very small limited run is to give Dan (zdp) time to send the bands/pouch to me and also the coins .
> so when we send the first 5 out they will not come from me with bands/pouch or coins but ZDP will post them direct to you?
> The Price list is set out below
> 
> Aluminium Polished @ £45.00 GBP
> 
> Black Aluminium @ £40.00 GBP
> 
> Brass Polished @ £55.00 GBP
> 
> Bronze Polished @ £57.00 GBP
> 
> ZA12 Polished @ £50.00 GBP
> 
> Black ZA12 @ £46.00 GBP
> 
> P+P FLAT RATE WORLD WIDE £10.50 DOOR TO DOOR
> send me a PM if you would like to ORDER ONE OF THE 4
> View attachment 3073
> View attachment 3073
> LEFT IN THE FIRST BATCH?


Aww, that's priced me right out...








[/quote]

Thats a fair price, for a slingshot that should last a life time, and for me will end up a classic, jeff


----------



## Sam

shot in the foot said:


> Hi Well we got there in the end hve been given the permission to cast 5off only to start with
> Jorg,s has cocommitted to one in BRONZE so only 4 to go?
> The reason for the very small limited run is to give Dan (zdp) time to send the bands/pouch to me and also the coins .
> so when we send the first 5 out they will not come from me with bands/pouch or coins but ZDP will post them direct to you?
> The Price list is set out below
> 
> Aluminium Polished @ £45.00 GBP
> 
> Black Aluminium @ £40.00 GBP
> 
> Brass Polished @ £55.00 GBP
> 
> Bronze Polished @ £57.00 GBP
> 
> ZA12 Polished @ £50.00 GBP
> 
> Black ZA12 @ £46.00 GBP
> 
> P+P FLAT RATE WORLD WIDE £10.50 DOOR TO DOOR
> send me a PM if you would like to ORDER ONE OF THE 4
> View attachment 3073
> View attachment 3073
> LEFT IN THE FIRST BATCH?


Aww, that's priced me right out...








[/quote]

Thats a fair price, for a slingshot that should last a life time, and for me will end up a classic, jeff
[/quote]
I guess, when you look at it from that point of view it does look like a much better deal. BTW does the £10.50 P+P apply to people living in England?


----------



## ZDP-189

I have left pricing up to Pete as I'm in the processess of 'licencing' him to make a limited first production run where he keeps the profits.

For the time being, I may make the occasional resin one for trade (I'm getting better at it) but they're a substantially different product to the metal ones Pete's offering.


----------



## JoergS

Those are great prices, handmade beauties that will go up in value in no time.

I was gonna say that I don't need bands, but for a review, I have to test the supplied bands too.

Can't wait!

Jörg


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

JoergS said:


> I will now order one in bronze! The Slingshot Channel will present it soon.
> 
> Jörg


Hi Jorg I will be casting your BRONZE SCALLOPS today (thursday 16th) and hope to pm you monday next week to put in the post for you Im sure it will look & shoot fantastic

Pete (MILBRO TM PRO_SHOT UK )


----------



## Ken

Pete, are you making just the bronze ones first or can we place an order for any of them?


----------



## ZDP-189

Any. At this point, they're made to order. However, he'll only ship 5 before I send him the coins and bands. That will probably take a month.

At least one is already spoken for and the entire run will be limited to no more than 50, including ones sold on eBay and other channels, so place an order quickly if you want to secure your order. You can order more than one if you're feeling wealthy! Compared to a handmade knife, they're dirt cheap







Go on, you know you want one!

Pete, did you estimate the weight of each option?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Ken said:


> Pete, are you making just the bronze ones first or can we place an order for any of them?


The limited 5 off is in any metal sorry for the confusion
Ps cast joergs bronze one today it looks real good first ive seen in bronze to? 
i can only make 4 more from this batch in any metal?


----------



## Ken

THanks for clearing that up Pete. COuld I order one in polished aluminium pls. If you can PM me your paypal addy - that'd be great. Thanks.


----------



## ZDP-189

I'd like to order one too.







I'll buy one for Aaron as I owe him one of my slingshots and this is the best I have!

Roll up boys... the advanced run is already 60% sold and there's only 2 left.


----------



## ZDP-189

I understand mr.joel has ordered #4, so that leaves just one available.


----------



## Ken

Come on guys!!!


----------



## smitty

I want one in black aluminum !


----------



## ZDP-189

And then there was none.

I expect Pete will start a sales thread in the Vendor Sales forum once the license agreement is signed and the coins and bands delivered. If anyone wants to pre-register interest, please drop him a PM. Let's keep to comments on this thread limited to the design, build pricess and any buyer's impressions of the slingshot when they're received.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

ZDP-189 said:


> And then there was none.
> 
> I expect Pete will start a sales thread in the Vendor Sales forum once the license agreement is signed and the coins and bands delivered. If anyone wants to pre-register interest, please drop him a PM. Let's keep to comments on this thread limited to the design, build pricess and any buyer's impressions of the slingshot when they're received.


Will start new THREAD for SCALLOPS sale on the VENDOR SALE SECTION on friday for advance orders?
boy they went fast?


----------



## Sam

OK, if they come with a set of Dan's _Fastbands_ I will definitely be buying my own Scallops!







Three questions:

Does the "P+P FLAT RATE WORLD WIDE £10.50 DOOR TO DOOR" apply to people living in the UK? That seems very high...







Could you please post a picture of the Bronze casting? I'd love to see what it looks like.







Is the _Black Aluminium _variant anodised black?







*PS*: If Dan could sell replacements of his bands that would be so awesome...


----------



## Ken

Got my polished aluminium Scallops thru today. It's lovely to hold - Dan did a cracking job with the design. Must admit, it's a lot smaller than I had imagined. Very comfy to hold and shoot. I stuck a double thera golod bands on it and I'm getting great accurate shots with it.

My only criticism is the cutout in the handle for little finger purchase has not been polished to the same shine as the rest of the sllingshot so it feels a bit rough on the little finger. However, I will address this myself and could use a little advice from Pete as to the best way to do it.

Cheers Dan and Pete!!


----------



## Sam

Ken said:


> Got my polished aluminium Scallops thru today. It's lovely to hold - Dan did a cracking job with the design. Must admit, it's a lot smaller than I had imagined. Very comfy to hold and shoot. I stuck a double thera golod bands on it and I'm getting great accurate shots with it.
> 
> My only criticism is the cutout in the handle for little finger purchase has not been polished to the same shine as the rest of the sllingshot so it feels a bit rough on the little finger. However, I will address this myself and could use a little advice from Pete as to the best way to do it.
> 
> Cheers Dan and Pete!!


Awesome, will you write an in depth review? I'd love to, but cannot afford one.







What are the exact dimensions? I love compact designs!


----------



## ZDP-189

That's a bit of a design flaw on my part. I made a hole that's difficult to sand and polish, but you have a point and I'm sure Pete will work on that in future.

Personally, I find the hole too low to be an effective pinkie hole because I choke up on the forks in a pinch grip, but that's the magic of this design: everyone finds their own way of gripping it and it's not far off what's desired for any person using any grip.

Yes, it is small. A bigger person just holds it differently. No doubt Jörg will hanner grip it under the fork arms and find that the fat heel fills the centre of his palm. One size fits most, after a fashion.


----------



## ZDP-189

Sam, seeing as you are definately not going to buy one and as you are so very keen, maybe I'll send you a resin model when I get back, time permitting. PM me your address.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Ken said:


> Got my polished aluminium Scallops thru today. It's lovely to hold - Dan did a cracking job with the design. Must admit, it's a lot smaller than I had imagined. Very comfy to hold and shoot. I stuck a double thera golod bands on it and I'm getting great accurate shots with it.
> 
> My only criticism is the cutout in the handle for little finger purchase has not been polished to the same shine as the rest of the sllingshot so it feels a bit rough on the little finger. However, I will address this myself and could use a little advice from Pete as to the best way to do it.
> 
> Cheers Dan and Pete!!


Hi The finger hole is tight and leves littel room for a free hand buffing a fine wet and dry will help i will take a close look at the next batch
thank for your help


----------



## Sam

ZDP-189 said:


> Sam, seeing as you are definately not going to buy one and as you are so very keen, maybe I'll send you a resin model when I get back, time permitting. PM me your address.


I just spent £80 on the books I need for just this term,







if I had the money available to me I'd buy it tomorrow.







That's a really kind offer and I'd love to take you up on it!


----------



## ZDP-189

Scallops in red dyed resin for my cousin visiting from Middlesbrough (how could it be any other colour?).

















I've got the bubbling problem under control now.


----------



## shot in the foot

ZDP-189 said:


> Scallops in red dyed resin for my cousin visiting from Middlesbrough (how could it be any other colour?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the bubbling problem under control now.


Middlebough is only 10 mins drive from were i live, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189

Support 'Boro / The Reds?


----------



## shot in the foot

ZDP-189 said:


> Support 'Boro / The Reds?


I dont like football much, only balls i like is lead ones and sleel ones, ha ha, jeff
ps the skin is starting to grow over my thumb again ha ha, so will be out shortly, jeff


----------



## Ken

Pete, a few strips of wet and dry and a little bit of water and the inside's much smoother now. Not mirror polished but smooth. It's all good mate!

Dan - can you get graduated colours in your resin slingshots?


----------



## Performance Catapults

ZDP-189 said:


> Support 'Boro / The Reds?


Cincinnati Reds...3 games from clinching division


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Ken said:


> Pete, a few strips of wet and dry and a little bit of water and the inside's much smoother now. Not mirror polished but smooth. It's all good mate!
> 
> Dan - can you get graduated colours in your resin slingshots?


Hi Ken just got back from 3 day up at the lakes glad it worked i will take a close look a the small problem and sort it out
thanks for the feed back
Pete


----------



## ZDP-189

I am currently on a trip in China. I understand that the coins are being worked on by Jim's team and that I will have a proof soon after the coming weekend. At that point, I will approve the coins and have 45 of them sent direct to Pete and the rest to me. That will take upwards of 2 weeks from the coming Monday at which point I will mail off bands and coins to the 5 authorised pre-sales. Only these 5 have been authorised until Pete and I have a legal agreement in place and while you additional buyers can register interest with him or place pre-orders, please hold off pre-payment （of all but these first 5） as they depend on the agreement being signed.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

He's on a trip, but he can't resist coming in.


----------



## ZDP-189

If I can shoot pistachios through the Great Wall of China, I can shoot posts through the Great Firewall of China. But only once a day, if I'm lucky.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

ZDP-189 said:


> If I can shoot pistachios through the Great Wall of China, I can shoot posts through the Great Firewall of China. But only once a day, if I'm lucky.


----------



## JoergS

Got my bronze Scallops!

This is fantastic. Very comfortable to hold, and even for my big hands the pinkie hole works great.

I just love the hefty weight of the bronze, plus it does not have the peculiar smell that brass develops if it oxydizes.

It is polished to a high sheen, just wonderful, looks like gold to me.

Can't wait to attach some bands and start shooting with it. But I have a ton of work on my desk.

Video will come up on the weekend!

Jörg


----------



## Darb

ZDP-189 said:


> You should see what I used to do in Excel: Monte Carlo sims, neural nets (in Visual Basic), genetic algorithms, relational databases with DS-DDE, Kalman adaptive digital signal filters, fast Fourier transforms, full power grid merchant merit order dispatching and 20 year project portfolio multi-period, multi-currency discounted cashflow models 10's of thousand rows and more. And animated Christmas cards. All in Excel. That's banking for you.


Sorry to digress, but of what use are FFT's & Kalman Filters to banking ?

I've worked in companies that used them for radar signal processing, but banking ?!


----------



## ZDP-189

Stock and currency trading. FFTs can be used for Joint Time-frequency analysis of market cycles and Kalman and other adaptive filters can be used to smooth price time series in some situations. You see, I also ran the training for the Technical Analysts' Society of Hong Kong. Let's leave this digression here. If you want to discuss digital signal processing as it applies to market watching, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## NightKnight

I got my Black ZA12 Scallop in yesterday. IT is a beauty, and feels great in the hand!!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

AaronC said:


> I got my Black ZA12 Scallop in yesterday. IT is a beauty, and feels great in the hand!!


Hi Aaron new you would like it weight just right i think


----------



## smitty

I got my scallops in the mail today. I put some 5/8" gum rubber on it and took it out for a shooting session. The shape is very adaptable to different grips and the pinky hole fits me too. The weight is right and feels very secure when drawn to anchor. I experimented with different grips and found one just right. I decided to put it in my hunting pack along with my Jim Harris slingshot for the weekends to help put some nice wild meat on the table. Nothing like these two awesome slingshots, I love 'em !


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

smitty said:


> I got my scallops in the mail today. I put some 5/8" gum rubber on it and took it out for a shooting session. The shape is very adaptable to different grips and the pinky hole fits me too. The weight is right and feels very secure when drawn to anchor. I experimented with different grips and found one just right. I decided to put it in my hunting pack along with my Jim Harris slingshot for the weekends to help put some nice wild meat on the table. Nothing like these two awesome slingshots, I love 'em !


Hi Smitty hope you got the meat on the table over the weekend so glad you like the scallops
Pete


----------

